# Solved: GTA San Andreas Blue Screen error



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

this is the exact same question from http://forums.techguy.org:80/games/371731-solved-random-gta-sa-problem.html?t=371731
but i have updated the drivers and it still gives me the error
The error specs are

STOP: 0x000000d1 (0xF8E2753C,0x00000002,0x00000000,0xF7649B03)

nvmcp.sys - Address F7649b03 base at F7EE000, Date Stamp 40b3cf79

and at the top it says

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

My system specs are
Motherboard: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
GFX: nVidia geforce fx 5600 256mb ram
Sound: nVidia nForce2

It is really annoying me whenever i play the game and listen to user tracks, punch anything, something blows up, it rains, and other stuff


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

So you think it's sound related?

I think that is an nVidia driver, and it could be bad sound drivers.. 

Those are up to date too?... Try an older driver if you can.. 
maybe the one from an install disc, if you have it..


----------



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

It is the sound card, but I have gotten all the updates for it. It didnt come with an installation disc, because it is built into my motherboard.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSG! 



> Sound: nVidia nForce2


*Nvmcp.sys* is, as you pointed out, an audio codec/sound driver associated with *nForce* systems.

That being said, the BSoD is being caused by that file, so sound drivers are your problem.

Did this start happening out of the blue or after you upgraded the drivers for it?

When you purchased your computer, you should have at least been given disks with drivers on it. I can't understand why you wouldn't have the original drivers on a disk somewhere.

Where did you download the new drivers from? If the newest updates don't seem to work, try rolling back to some older ones. I'm sure they could be found from the site where you got the new updates from.


----------



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Welcome to TSG!
> 
> *Nvmcp.sys* is, as you pointed out, an audio codec/sound driver associated with *nForce* systems.
> 
> ...


It started happening when I installed San Andreas and played it. It only happens In-Game

No Disks came with the Computer, because we got a motherboard replacement due to what I think a virus destroyed a file disabling windows to start up, we took it in to the computer store and they upgraded our motherboard

I downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com The last update is from way back in 2004


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

San Andreas only? Any other games affected by this BSoD too?


----------



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

Nope, its only San Andreas


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Is this the new SA or the older AO version?

The original had an issue with it's EAX driver..

Though if it's the new one I havent a clue..

Do try older audio drivers though... 
Here is ver 2.45 ... http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_2.45
and 2.03 ... http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_2.03.html

And a google search for drivers.. many different versions.. 
http://www.google.com/search?client...s&hl=en&q=nForce+2+drivers&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

Its the AO version


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Really?.. OK I'll need to search for it but I think I posted the "hacked" EAX driver... 
Maybe that will work for you...

Second thought I'll just attach it here..
The original would lose sound in the rain, and some explosions would goof up the sound.. This "hacked" one does work.. 
I hope it works for you..

(If a mod feels it's wrong to post it, I can remove it... Not a problem)

Place it in your "C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas" folder.. 
Rename the original and paste this one in..

*Note*!! I added the .zip, It is *NOT* a zip file. Just remove the .zip..


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

Does your mobo support Nvidia Soundstorm? If not then have you tried using Realtek sound drivers?
I found them better than the Nvidia sound drivers (Non-Soundstorm).

Here is the link to realtek....
http://www.realtek.com.tw/


----------



## robomaeyhem (Feb 20, 2006)

OK i have solved it, i had the wrong drivers and i uninstalled them, installed different ones, and it works


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

:up:


----------

